# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  برنامه دیتابیسی سیمبین به همراه کد

## mousamk

یک برنامه کوچک دیتابیسی به همراه کد:
  (این برنامه به کمک Carbide.C++‎ v2 برای سیمبین سری 60 ورژن 2 نوشته شده است.)

مخصوص دوستانی که تمایل به یادگیری نحوه کار با دیتابیس در سیمبین دارند.
همچنین این برنامه حاوی تعدادی از UI Componentهایی مثل فرم، پنجره پیام، Query، ویو و ... هم هست که برای یادگیری نحوه استفاده از این موارد هم میتواند مفید باشد.

اطلاعات کاملتر در مورد برنامه و کدش در وبلاگ موجود است:
_MyAccounter_

----------


## mahmood3d

این نرم افزار carbide C++‎ v 2.0 رو به غیر از خود سایت نوکیا از کجا می شه دانلود کرد؟
چون وقتی که می خوام دانلود کنم میگه کشور شما توی تحریمه و اجازه دانلود رو نمی ده. اگه میشه لینک دانلودش رو قرار بدین تا دانلودش کنیم

----------


## mousamk

با بعضی پروکــســـی ها میشه دانلود کرد. از اونجایی که زود به زود فیلتر میشن، الان لینکی ندارم.
همچنین یادمه آخرین بار خودم به کمک نرم افزار Freegate تونستم دانلود کنم.

----------


## mousamk

ورژن جدید این برنامه برای سیمبین 9.1 به بالا هم نوشته شد.
خود برنامه و یا کدش را میتوانید از آخرین پست وبلاگم دریافت کنید:
برنامه MyAccounter برای سیمبین 9

تصاویر ورژن جدید برنامه:

----------


## BLACK HACKER

آقا مى شه اين برنامه رو براى نوكيا 5800 بدى والا خسته شدم اون قدر دنبالش گشتم :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## mousamk

> آقا مى شه اين برنامه رو براى نوكيا 5800 بدى والا خسته شدم اون قدر دنبالش گشتم


من تا حالا تست نکردم، ولی مگه برنامه های ورژن 3 روی 5 اجرا نمیشن؟!
اونی که تو پست اولی گذاشتم مال سری 60 ورژن 2 هست و مطمئناً رو 5 اجرا نمیشه، ولی این آخریه که لینک دادم به وبلاگ، مال ورژن 3 هست. مطمئنین این ورژن 3ایه رو تست کردین؟

----------


## hossein_daf

> این نرم افزار carbide C++‎‎ v 2.0 رو به غیر از خود سایت نوکیا از کجا می شه دانلود کرد؟
> چون وقتی که می خوام دانلود کنم میگه کشور شما توی تحریمه و اجازه دانلود رو نمی ده. اگه میشه لینک دانلودش رو قرار بدین تا دانلودش کنیم


میتونی IPتو مخفی کنی : توی run بزن mmc  بعد file>add/remove span-in  و از اونجا IP security policies on local computer رو اد کن فینیش بزن و OK بعد که اومد توی صفحه روش کلیک کن تا سبز بشه و save کن ببند تمومه ipیت مخفی شده

----------

